# Split screen on monitor for reversing camera



## Deadsfo (May 29, 2013)

I have seen quite a few reversing cameras on ebay one offer is for two cameras, my question is if you had one at the back for reversing and one on a wing mirror
,(it would help a LHDr) does the monitor show two images ie like a split screen or do you toggle between cameras,also I know its been on before but is the reception on a wireless kit ok.


----------



## Beemer (May 30, 2013)

I am in the process of fitting a dual camera system.  I already have a reversing camera (single) fitted, but want the ability to see the back of my vehicle when reversing and see the road behind when driving forward.
I have trawled the internet and have not found a 12v split screen monitor, and I am hoping to use my existing one for the refit.
I have already bought a dual camera off ebay for £89, and also 10m cables to suit the camera.
I hope to wire up the cameras so that when I select reverse I see the back of my vehicle and when I am driving forward, be able to see the road behind me like an interior mirror, because I have no rear window.
I might consider a split screen monitor if you find one...


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 30, 2013)

I found this whist looking around Ebay the other  day :-

7inch Car Rear Audio Video 1/ 2/ 4 Screen Split Monitor | eBay


And this looks similar for a 1/3 of the price :-

New Design 7 inch Car Rear Audio Video 1/ 2/ 4 Screen Split Monitor | eBay


----------



## dave and mary (May 30, 2013)

As we are on the topic of reversing cameras, can any one recommend one to me. I am looking to find one that is wireless and to have on all the time. there seems to be so many about that I am getting quite confused about it all, Also the difference in prices.  :drive:   :drive:


----------



## maingate (May 30, 2013)

What has been done by some people is to modify the existing camera.

Instead of pointing it down to see the ground, angle it as a rear view camera and pick up the power from a switched live point (ie disconnect it via reverse gear selection).

Fit a mirror to the sunshade above the camera lens and angle the shade so you can also see the ground behind the van.

I am told that this idea works quite well.


----------



## Squibby (May 30, 2013)

*always powered*

If you wire the camera to your running lights instead of the reversing lights the camera will be on as and when you put your running lights on in the case of older models, most of the newer models the the running lights come on when the van is started. It's up to you how you wire in the camera, you can have it ran from a switch on your drivers console if you wish, I know I have a few free switch positions I could use if I wanted, but I opted for the box standard reversing light connection.

Squibby.


----------



## Deadsfo (May 30, 2013)

Beemer said:


> I am in the process of fitting a dual camera system.  I already have a reversing camera (single) fitted, but want the ability to see the back of my vehicle when reversing and see the road behind when driving forward.
> I have trawled the internet and have not found a 12v split screen monitor, and I am hoping to use my existing one for the refit.
> I have already bought a dual camera off ebay for £89, and also 10m cables to suit the camera.
> I hope to wire up the cameras so that when I select reverse I see the back of my vehicle and when I am driving forward, be able to see the road behind me like an interior mirror, because I have no rear window.
> I might consider a split screen monitor if you find one...



Does that mean you will have one camera pointing somewhat downward to see in the immediate proximity of the rear of your van and another set up pointing outward along the road as pseudo rear view mirror,wont one mirror pointing backward  do both or doesnt the angle scopethe camera covers give you a wide enough view


----------



## Smaug (May 30, 2013)

Deadsfo said:


> Does that mean you will have one camera pointing somewhat downward to see in the immediate proximity of the rear of your van and another set up pointing outward along the road as pseudo rear view mirror,wont one mirror pointing backward  do both or doesnt the angle scopethe camera covers give you a wide enough view



I have a wide angle rear facing camera & it is excellent for reversing, or rear view, but the addition of a camera on the top of the van looking down would allow me to reverse to within a mm or two of obstructions, while the existing one is a lot more "Hit & Miss"  

Not yet high on the list of priorities, but it is on the list of desirables.


----------



## wildman (May 30, 2013)

most of the monitors are camera switched to the same screen. As to wireless forget it, they pick upall sorts of interferance from other transmitters, baby monitors, adjacent cars etc just when you don't need it. It is possibble to mount the camera on a moveable base so that it can be swivelled down for close quarters reversing, in my case to a tow hitch, or lifted up to use as a rear veiw mirror. If fitted to a wing mirrow on LHD I assume you mean facing forward, why not just add another mirror.


----------



## Deadsfo (May 31, 2013)

wildman said:


> most of the monitors are camera switched to the same screen. As to wireless forget it, they pick upall sorts of interferance from other transmitters, baby monitors, adjacent cars etc just when you don't need it. It is possibble to mount the camera on a moveable base so that it can be swivelled down for close quarters reversing, in my case to a tow hitch, or lifted up to use as a rear veiw mirror. If fitted to a wing mirrow on LHD I assume you mean facing forward, why not just add another mirror.


yes that was my idea I did'nt make it very plain, I will already have another smaller mirror angled down to a blind spot just alongside the van another mirror angled forward might be a  bit cluttered,though what sort of clarity I could expect with the wind and rain and flies etc hitting the lense or mirror is another consideration
d


----------



## QFour (Jun 1, 2013)

You could try this. I fitted the relay at the back and its controlled by the 12v reverse. When you are moving forward one camera has its video switched via the relay. When you are in reverse the relay energises and the video from the second camera is connected instead. It saves on cabling etc as you can use the old cable. You just need to find a bit of space for the relay.


----------



## Deleted member 26362 (Jun 1, 2013)

At the recent Carmarthen Motorhome show there were 2 retailers selling twin camera (1@90 degrees and the other 120degrees viewing angles) plus a screen which clipped onto the rear view mirror.  This was a fully wired system both included all the cables etc.  I was £200 the other £169 they looked identical apart from the packaging. However the seller of the more expensive kit seemed far more professional and was offering a 5 year warranty on the camera, plus there was a proper business address and website.  I knocked him down to £180.  I fitted it last week in place of my old tired reversing camera.  I'm really pleased with it, in normal driving it's just like having a rear view mirror, but I can switch to the reversing camera.  As soon as I go into reverse the screen changes to the reversing camera view (I can't switch cameras when in reverse).

If anyone wants a link  I can post one when I get home after the weekend.

Ps they did offer to fit it for £350 either at their base or if pre-booked at most of the big shows.

Daiboy


----------



## Deadsfo (Jun 1, 2013)

User1 said:


> You could try this. I fitted the relay at the back and its controlled by the 12v reverse. When you are moving forward one camera has its video switched via the relay. When you are in reverse the relay energises and the video from the second camera is connected instead. It saves on cabling etc as you can use the old cable. You just need to find a bit of space for the relay.
> 
> View attachment 14320



That sounds a good solution


----------



## Smaug (Jun 1, 2013)

My single camera & monitor cost me 50 squid & took a pleasant aftrnoon's work to fit. But I might spend 60 quid next time for a marginally bigger monitor than the 3.5" base model I bought.

180 quid plus 350 fitting is utterly eye watering, even for two cameras, I could have got 2 cameras & the bigger monitor for under 80 quid, but I suppose they have to make a living & spend 3 times longer hanging round at shows selling them than they spend fitting them.

My camera is a 120deg one which is good for reversing, but not for long distance as a rear view. In use that doesn't matter cos the wing mirrors are superb & the camera is only neded for the twots who get so close they vanish from the mirrors. But if used for a LHD "Look ahead" overtaking camera, you would need a standard or even a slight telephoto lens & those (say a 45deg or less field of view) would be unusual & therfore a lot dearer & harder to find.  

I remember crosssing Austria, Slovenia & Croatia with a colleague in an RHD company BMW coupe. We had a great time calling go/ no-go from the passenger seat as we took turns driving (you eventually get to know each others "call tolerance" & driver response speed). I can't see many MH's having the same power to weight ratio as a 3 series 2ltr Beemer coupe tho. Will you really expect to be overtaking that often?


----------



## Deleted member 26362 (Jun 1, 2013)

Smaug said:


> My single camera & monitor cost me 50 squid & took a pleasant aftrnoon's work to fit. But I might spend 60 quid next time for a marginally bigger monitor than the 3.5" base model I bought.
> 
> 180 quid plus 350 fitting is utterly eye watering, even for two cameras, I could have got 2 cameras & the bigger monitor for under 80 quid, but I suppose they have to make a living & spend 3 times longer hanging round at shows selling them than they spend fitting them.
> 
> ...



Sorry for the confusion, the quote of £350 was for the camera including the fitting.

The company was Falcon Security, MK Electronics - Alarms, Trackers, Navigation, Digital TV, Satellite TV, DVD, Reversing Cameras, Parking Sensors, Mains Inverters and Lighting..


----------



## Deadsfo (Jun 2, 2013)

Smaug said:


> My single camera & monitor cost me 50 squid & took a pleasant aftrnoon's work to fit. But I might spend 60 quid next time fOor a marginally bigger monitor than the 3.5" base model I bought.
> 
> 180 quid plus 350 fitting is utterly eye watering, even for two cameras, I could have got 2 cameras & the bigger monitor for under 80 quid, but I suppose they have to make a living & spend 3 times longer hanging round at shows selling them than they spend fitting them.
> 
> ...



No probably not,its just when I say to my wife 'is it ok to overtake' and she says 'yeh if your quick'  its bad enough when we are in france in a reasonably quick 2.5 Vivaro but over here in a lhd 37yr old Merc 508 I'm gonna need all the help I can get!!


----------



## thomasplc (Jun 2, 2013)

Daiboy said:


> Sorry for the confusion, the quote of £350 was for the camera including the fitting.
> 
> The company was Falcon Security, MK Electronics - Alarms, Trackers, Navigation, Digital TV, Satellite TV, DVD, Reversing Cameras, Parking Sensors, Mains Inverters and Lighting..



I bought similar set up of this crowd at the Caravan Club Rally, but I'm having trouble with them coming back with a date for installation, in fact it is beginning to worry me.
Have thought to give them till middle of week then contact credit card company to stop payment  that should get a response


----------



## Henrym (Jun 4, 2013)

*Reversing and rear-viewing TV systems*

I've recently had a problem with my rear-viewing system so I thought I would check this thread.
I have a LHD van, so my system has 2 cameras, a) a 120 degree wide view looking back from above the passenger door (attached to awning frame).  Much wider angle than the wing mirror, can pick up overtaking traffic in blind spot, just before appearing through passenger door window and (b) a down-looking camera on the back of the van, showing maybe 3 metres behind the van.  
In principle, selecting reverse switches between the cameras, but for some reason the rear camera will only work on the side camera input....  so I have to use the toggle switch on the monitor. Now the wide angle camera is misbehaving so I was seeking advice from the forum, e.g. where to get system checked out.

You can get a dual lens camera, looking sharply down (for reversing) or wider up (for normal rear view) to fit at the back, but I wouldn't see overtaking traffic.

System was from Conrad Anderson, Birmingham, Vehicle Electronics - Conrad Anderson UK  I'll probably have to go back to them, but that costs diesel from South Yorks


----------



## maingate (Jun 4, 2013)

Henrym said:


> I've recently had a problem with my rear-viewing system so I thought I would check this thread.
> I have a LHD van, so my system has 2 cameras, a) a 120 degree wide view looking back from above the passenger door (attached to awning frame).  Much wider angle than the wing mirror, can pick up overtaking traffic in blind spot, just before appearing through passenger door window and (b) a down-looking camera on the back of the van, showing maybe 3 metres behind the van.
> In principle, selecting reverse switches between the cameras, but for some reason the rear camera will only work on the side camera input....  so I have to use the toggle switch on the monitor. Now the wide angle camera is misbehaving so I was seeking advice from the forum, e.g. where to get system checked out.
> 
> ...



My reversing camera occasionally stops working. It is the plug in the monitor working loose (probably due to vibration). I slightly bend the pins in the plug to make it a tighter fit and it is fine for months.


----------



## Smaug (Jun 4, 2013)

Yup, check ALL the connectors & wiring. 

I have had mice attack my wiring & had to solder it back together, but connectors getting a bit damp or loosened by vibration are not unusual. It's a pain, but well worth checking it all over now & again. A test lamp or meter will help you check power supplies to find problems (my most common issue), but checking video feeds is harder. 

My system is powered from the 12 ciggy lighter socket on the dash & that is usually what fails - plugs get loose, dirty or fuses blow.


----------



## Beemer (Jun 4, 2013)

Deadsfo said:


> Does that mean you will have one camera pointing somewhat downward to see in the immediate proximity of the rear of your van and another set up pointing outward along the road as pseudo rear view mirror,wont one mirror pointing backward  do both or doesnt the angle scopethe camera covers give you a wide enough view



I have finished the twin camera install now, I just need to put the vehicle on the road so I can set up the cameras so that one camera just catches the back of the vehicle for close reversing and the rear vision camera slightly overlaps the reversing one, which should mean I have the road covered from the back of my vehicle backwards to infinity (and beyond )
I set up the system so that it can be switched on without the ignition.. :ninja:.. I am able to choose which camera I want on, until I select reverse gear, at which point the reversing camera switches on and reverts back to the rear vision camera (or whatever I had selected before reversing), when I deselect reverse... was that understandable? 

I have recently purchased another twin system to fit on another van, and noticed that you need to ensure that if you wish two rear 'mirror' (that is, as if you are looking into a cab mirror to reverse) views, it is vital that you check you are *not *buying a system that only allows one reversing picture and an input for a dvd.


----------



## Henrym (Jun 5, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Yup, check ALL the connectors & wiring.



Yes, I've checked and rechecked, tested power with meter, but still not working....


----------



## Smaug (Jun 5, 2013)

Henrym said:


> Yes, I've checked and rechecked, tested power with meter, but still not working....



Oooh, bugger, you will need magic to find the fault now . . .


----------

